# Eisenbahn Unglück bei Bad Aibling



## RobiHerb (13 Februar 2016)

Abgesehen von der ausstehenden Untersuchung frage ich mich, wie das möglich ist:

Auf einer eingleisigen Strecke stossen 2 Züge zusammen.

Jeweils beide Züge müssen ja wohl irgendwo mal an grünen Signalen vorbei gekommen sein.

Jeweils beide Züge werden auch extern gestoppt, wenn sie einen Kontrollpunkt überfahren.

Der Zug, der zuletzt aus dem 2 Gleis Bereich rausfuhr, muss doch eine Weiche falsch überfahren haben sonst wäre doch später ein Unfall im Wartebahnhof vorprogrammiert.

In beiden Zügen waren Lockführer, die sich haben wundern müssen (wo ist denn der Gegenzug geblieben?)

In beiden Zügen waren zusätzlich höher qualifizierte Lehrlockführer als Ausbilder mit an Bord.

Das ganze müsste mit ein paar Exor Blöcken absolut zu verhindern sein und selbst nach fast 200 Jahren Bahntechnik passiert so etwas.

Signale exclusiv Rot oder Grün, Weichen bei der Ein und Ausfahrt verkoppeln, Freigabe der Strecke explizit erteilen, alles sehr übersichtlich.

Wie mag es da mit komplexeren SAFETY Systemen allgemein bestellt sein.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (13 Februar 2016)

Ich kenne mich im Detail mit der Bahntechnik nicht aus. Was man hört ist es für einen Fahrdienstleiter von der Ferne aus möglich Sicherheitseinrichtungen zu überbrücken. Und das bei einem System, in dem es bei einer Fehlfunktion mit einer 100%igen Wahrscheinlichkeit zu einem Unfall mit mehreren/vielen Toten führt.
So aus der Ferne würde ich behaupten, dass so ein eingleisiges Stück Bahnstrecke durchaus mit überschaubarem Aufwand sicher zu betreiben sein sollte. Bei Ausfall oder Fehler in einer Sicherheitseinrichtung muss die Anlage abgeschaltet werden und bei den Zügen eine Notbremsung eingeleitet werden, auch wenn es viel Geld kostet. Dazu ist die Gefahr einfach viel zu groß.

Ich bin auf jeden Fall auf das Untersuchungsergebnis gespannt.

Und dann sollen bei uns autonome Autos auf den Straßen fahren, wenn es nicht einmal möglich ist ein Schienengebundenes System mit der eingeschränkten Anzahl an Freiheitsgraden sicher zu betreiben.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (13 Februar 2016)

RobiHerb schrieb:


> Jeweils beide Züge müssen ja wohl irgendwo mal an grünen Signalen vorbei gekommen sein.



Es gibt Möglichkeiten ein rotes Hauptsignal vorbei zu fahren.
Es gibt dazu ein Ersatzsignal.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ersatzsignal

Wie hier zu sehen ist sind die auch da vorhanden.
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/bayern/z...as-stellwerk-in-bad-aibling-bedient-1.2858462

Trotzdem muss der in der vorherige Woche kontrollierte Indusi funktioniert haben.

Ich bin gespannt auf die Untersuchungen.

Bram


----------



## Peter Gedöns (14 Februar 2016)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Es gibt Möglichkeiten ein rotes Hauptsignal vorbei zu fahren.
> Trotzdem muss der in der vorherige Woche kontrollierte Indusi funktioniert haben.
> 
> Bram


Die INDUSI wird auch in Ordnung sein , nur die Funktion ist das Problem 

 Lokführer fährt am Roten Signal vorbei  -> Er kassiert eine Zwangsbremsung der INDUSI ( hat heute glaub ich einen Modernen  Namen) . 
Wenn der Zug steht ist er weit ab vom INDUSI Magnet ( der liegt hinterm Signal ).
Der Lokführer drückt also ein paar Tasten und fährt weiter kein System bremst ihn mehr. :-(


----------



## de vliegende hollander (14 Februar 2016)

Mal off Topic,
Was ich an der deutsche Bahn Sicherheitstechnik wirklich komisch finde ist das noch sehr viel klassisch geschützt ist.
Ich meine das es ist noch Schankenwächter gibt die die Schränken runter kürbelt. Stellwerker die mit Zugzeilen Formsignalen stellt.
Warum das noch mit der heutige stand der Technik so ist ? 
Personal v.s. Automatisierungskosten ??

Bram


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Februar 2016)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Mal off Topic,
> Was ich an der deutsche Bahn Sicherheitstechnik wirklich komisch finde ist das noch sehr viel klassisch geschützt ist.
> Ich meine das es ist noch Schankenwächter gibt die die Schränken runter kürbelt. Stellwerker die mit Zugzeilen Formsignalen stellt.
> Warum das noch mit der heutige stand der Technik so ist ?
> ...



Weil die Bahn ihr ganzes Geld in Prestigeobjekte steckt wie den Stuttgarter Bahnhof,
da wird für viele Milliarden erkauft, das vielleicht ein Zug mehr abgefertigt wird. 

In solchen Sachen sind wir Deutschen gut, so wie der Berliner Flughafen BER, da wird
schon vor Fertigstellung ein Dutzend mal Renoviert.


----------



## MSB (14 Februar 2016)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Und das bei einem System, in dem es bei einer Fehlfunktion mit einer 100%igen Wahrscheinlichkeit zu einem Unfall mit mehreren/vielen Toten führt.


Ich denke der Schuh wird eher anders rum gebunden:
Im Regelfall passiert überhaupt gar nichts, außer das der Betrieb weitergeht, aber wenn du wg. jeden Kack-Sensor der da irgendwann und irgendwo mal nicht funktioniert, dann damit reagierst, irgendwo mitten im Nirgendwo den Zug dann einfach mit einer Zwangs-Notbremsung zum stehen zu bringen, dann hast du die paar "treuen" Kunden dann auch noch verärgert. 

Und gegen eine bewusste Entscheidung einer Person wird es wohl nie eine 100 prozentige "sichere" technische Lösung geben.
Bei einer Maschine steigst du halt mit der Leiter über den Schutzzaun, der Fahrdienstleiter schaltet halt ein Ersatzsignal.
Und der Lokführer fährt die Kiste nach dem Zugbeeinflussungsdingens halt einfach wieder an, der Pilot sucht sich halt einen netten Felsen irgendwo in den Alpen.
Alles nichts, was mit vertretbarem Aufwand jemals technisch zu lösen sein wird.

Tja, die Untersuchung, was wird dabei wohl rauskommen:
Wahrscheinlich wird irgendein Techniker oder der Fahrdienstleiter zum Bauernopfer erklärt ... und dann Business as Usual.
Damit hat die liebe Seele der Öffentlichkeit einen Schuldigen von dem Sie behaupten kann "der wars", und "wie konnte der nur", 
und in 4 Wochen interessierts eh keine Sau mehr ...

Ja zugegeben etwas sehr pragmatisch diese Sichtweise ... aber in ein paar Tagen oder Wochen wird man ja dann wissen was daraus geworden ist.


----------



## bike (14 Februar 2016)

Liegt es nur an Technik?
Nach meiner Erfahrung ist es eine Illusion, dass die Technik absolut sicher und immer fehlerfrei funktioniert.
Es ist nahezu unmöglich alle Möglichkeiten zu erfassen und entsprechend technisch abzufangen.
Das ist im Kleinen, bei Maschinen oder Anlagen nicht möglich, wie soll das im Großen, wenn laufend andere Anforderungen kommen, funktionieren?
KI und fuzzy Logik waren vor Jahren die Zauberworte, doch auch das hat sich inzwischen relativiert.

Also ich finde es gut, dass ich Gas und Bremse bei meinem Auto benutzen kann und die funktionieren.


bike


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (14 Februar 2016)

MSB schrieb:


> Ich denke der Schuh wird eher anders rum gebunden:
> Im Regelfall passiert überhaupt gar nichts, außer das der Betrieb weitergeht, aber wenn du wg. jeden Kack-Sensor der da irgendwann und irgendwo mal nicht funktioniert, dann damit reagierst, irgendwo mitten im Nirgendwo den Zug dann einfach mit einer Zwangs-Notbremsung zum stehen zu bringen, dann hast du die paar "treuen" Kunden dann auch noch verärgert.



Ich denke auch, der Bahn ist eine vollständige technische Lösung mit entsprechenden Redundanzen und Stillstandszeiten durch Störungen einfach zu teuer. Die Frage ist dann, was ist ein Menschenleben wert?
Was macht denn ein Produktionsbetrieb wenn eine Sicherheitslichtschranke oder eine sonstige Sicherheitseinrichtung defekt ist. Da wird auch nicht einfach überbrückt und auf Teufel komm raus weitergefahren (zumindest nicht in Deutschland).
Und wenn jemand über einen Sicherheitszaun steigt und sich dann plattfahren lässt, dann ist es genaugenommen seine eigene Blödheit. Die Zuginsassen haben aber nicht diese Entscheidungsmöglichkeit. Da steigt sozusagen der Lokführer oder der Fahrdienstleiter für sie über den Zaun.

Im Notfall da etwas überbrücken zu können ist sinnvoll. Z.B. wenn von der anderen Seite ein Zug einfährt, und der Zug z.B. durch Rückwärtsfahren einen Gefahrenbereich verlassen kann (zugegeben, arg konstruiert).
Bei einigen Airbus-Flugzeugen ist es was ich in Erinnerung habe so, dass der Pilot keinen Sturzflug mehr einleiten kann weil die maximale Sinkrate begrenzt wurde. Auch nicht überbrückbar. Es gab aber wohl schonmal ein Ereignis, dass der Pilot bei einen Strömungsabriss (Stall) das Flugzeug nur durch einen Sturzflug wieder fangen konnte. Das ist dann beim Airbus nicht mehr möglich.


----------



## MasterOhh (14 Februar 2016)

Ich glaube da muss mal die Kirche etwas im Dorf gelassen werden.

Klar so ein Zugunglück ist erstmal ein riesen Aufhänger, wenn da was scheifgeht dann meist mit mehreren Toten und oder Verletzten. Für jeden direkt oder indirekt Betroffenden sicherlich eine Tragödie.
Im Jahr 2014 gab es in Deutschland 172 Bahnunfälle mit Todesfolge. Klingt erstmal schockierend! Wenn man jetzt aber dazu die Anzahl der Fahrgäste die die Bahn im gleichen Jahr befördert hat (1,97 Mrd), ins Verhältnis setzt, relativiert sich diese Zahl doch sehr schnell (1 Toter je 11,5 Mio Fahrgäste). 

Jetzt betrachten wir mal die Schienensuizide in D. Das waren 781 im Jahr 2014. Also das 4,5fache gegenüber den Unfällen. 
Würde die Bahn der Maschinenrichtlinie unterliegen müssten sie jetzt ihr 33.000km langens Streckennetz mit einer Trennenden Schutzvorrichtung versehen oder die Züge mit einer sicheren Geschwindigkeit bewegen. 

Es gibt kein 0-Risiko-System auf der Welt.


----------



## MSB (14 Februar 2016)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, der Bahn ist eine vollständige technische Lösung mit entsprechenden Redundanzen und Stillstandszeiten durch Störungen einfach zu teuer. Die Frage ist dann, was ist ein Menschenleben wert?


Auch hier wieder:
Gefährdest du in der Summe der dann wohl häufiger vorkommenden Ausfälle und Störungen, signifikant weniger Menschen, in dem du den Zug mitten in der Pampa einfach so stoppst?
Womöglich noch bei extremer Hitze oder Kälte, oder zur Hauptreisezeit?

Egal was jetzt die präzise Ursache war: Das Hauptproblem der Rettungskräfte vor Ort war ja primär überhaupt mal an den Ort des Geschehens zu kommen,
und wenn just an diesem Tag nicht zufällig bestes Wetter = hervorragendes Flugwetter gewesen wäre, dann hätte man die Zahl der getöteten wohl leider eher nochmal etwas nach oben korrigieren müssen.


----------



## MSB (14 Februar 2016)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Würde die Bahn der Maschinenrichtlinie unterliegen müssten sie jetzt ihr 33.000km langens Streckennetz mit einer Trennenden Schutzvorrichtung versehen oder die Züge mit einer sicheren Geschwindigkeit bewegen.


Also wie die Bahn für die Tatsache das ICEs z.B. an offenen Bahnsteigen mit bis zu 200km/h durchknattern dürfen, mit der einzigen Schutzeinrichtung Durchsage + weiße oder gelbe Linie genehmigt bekommen hat, das hat mich schon immer verblüfft.
Und wenigstens am Bahnsteig wären trennende Schutzeinrichtungen ja nicht so furchtbar kompliziert zu realisieren.


----------



## MasterOhh (14 Februar 2016)

MSB schrieb:


> Also wie die Bahn für die Tatsache das ICEs z.B. an offenen Bahnsteigen mit bis zu 200km/h durchknattern dürfen, mit der einzigen Schutzeinrichtung Durchsage + weiße oder gelbe Linie genehmigt bekommen hat, das hat mich schon immer verblüfft.
> Und wenigstens am Bahnsteig wären trennende Schutzeinrichtungen ja nicht so furchtbar kompliziert zu realisieren.



Es funktioniert doch. Die Anzahl der durch durchfahrende Züge auf die Gleise gesaugten Personen geht, trotz eklatanter Mißachtung des TOP-Prinzips, gegen Null. Die weiße Linie+ Durchsage+ Selbsterhaltungstrieb reicht da aus. Wenn die Leute wie die Lemminge von den Bahnsteigen springen würden, gäbe es da sicher schon eine Vorschrift und die Bahn würde den Personenverkehr komplett einstellen und alle Bahnhöfe schließen, weil das wirtschaftlicher wäre als weit über 20.000 Bahnsteige mit irgendwelchen Schutzsystemen auszurüsten. Oder ein einfaches Regionalticket in der Holzklasse würde mit Idiotenaufschlag über 100€ kosten.


----------



## MSB (14 Februar 2016)

@MasterOhh
Vielleicht sollten sich das unsere Normenschreiber im Maschinenbau auch mal hinter die Löffel schreiben,
nach der Argumentation könnte man nämlich auf viele technische Schutzeinrichtungen im Maschinenbau verzichten.
Da interessiert es leider auch keinen, wenn du für 100k€ Maschine, 30k€ an Dokumentation verballerst, und von den 100k€ eigentlich 25k€ nichts mit der eigentlichen Funktion zu tun haben.
Zahlt letzten Endes auch der Idiot der das Endprodukt welches auf der Kiste dann hergestellt wird, dann irgendwann mal in Händen halten wird.


----------



## MasterOhh (14 Februar 2016)

MSB schrieb:


> @MasterOhh
> Vielleicht sollten sich das unsere Normenschreiber im Maschinenbau auch mal hinter die Löffel schreiben,
> nach der Argumentation könnte man nämlich auf viele technische Schutzeinrichtungen im Maschinenbau verzichten.
> Da interessiert es leider auch keinen, wenn du für 100k€ Maschine, 30k€ an Dokumentation verballerst, und von den 100k€ eigentlich 25k€ nichts mit der eigentlichen Funktion zu tun haben.
> Zahlt letzten Endes auch der Idiot der das Endprodukt welches auf der Kiste dann hergestellt wird, dann irgendwann mal in Händen halten wird.



Natürlich könnte man das. Wir haben bei uns Anlagen die über 20 Jahre alt sind und verschiedene male in dieser Zeit auf Grund von Retrofits sicherheitstechnisch neu bewertet wurden. Das fing an bei "Super neue Anlage. Alles nach Stand der Technik sicher." und ging dann über "gibt neue Vorschriften, da müssen wir was machen" bis hin zu "Oh mein Gott, diese Anlage ist ja die reinste Todesfalle! (auf dem Papier) Da muss unbedingt mehr gelber Kram verbaut werden!". 
Wir unterscheiden bei uns im Büro mittlerweile nicht ohne Grund zwischen technisch sicher und juristisch sicher.

Aber das gehört hier eigentlich nicht her. Sorry für Offtopic.....


----------



## Bapho (15 Februar 2016)

Es kann doch irgendwie nicht sein, dass sich so ein System so einfach aushebeln läßt. Auch wenn da ein Fahrdienstleiter was auf manuell schaltet muß das doch trotzdem überwacht werden ob da zwei Züge aufeinander zu fahren und zumindest eine Warnung für die Lokführer ausgegeben werden. Also entweder stimmt da das Konzept oder die Umsetzung nicht.


----------



## RobiHerb (15 Februar 2016)

Eine etwas plausible Erklärung ist hier zu lesen:

http://www.welt.de/vermischtes/arti...ber-Fehler-und-zwei-verzweifelte-Notrufe.html


----------



## oliver.tonn (15 Februar 2016)

Was ich an der Erklärung nicht so ganz verstehe ist, warum beide Züge mit 100KM/h fahren durften. Das der Zug der grün hatte dies darf ist klar, aber beim Anderen handelte es sich doch nicht um eine normale Betriebsart.
Ich bin ein paar Jahre mit dem Zug jede Woche von Nord- nach Süddeutschland gependelt. Einmal lag eine Signalstörung vor  und da durfte der Zugführer nur mit maximal 30KM/h fahren, so eine manuelle Streckenfreigabe müsste doch eigentlich ähnlich gewertet werden.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## bike (15 Februar 2016)

Ich finde cool, dass einige hellsehen können.
Im Hellen kann ich sehen, aber hellsehen?
Und dann solch ein tolles Deutsch:
*PZB-System hätte im Zwangsbremsung ausgelöst*


Die Sicherheitstechnik hat nicht zugeschlagen.
Warum, weiß bisher niemand.
Daher ich warte zunächst ab, was bestimmt mehr Sinn macht.


bike


----------



## oliver.tonn (15 Februar 2016)

Hallo bike,
na gerade Star Wars geschaut?
"Daher ich warte zunächst..." hört sich etwas nach Joda an. Wäre "Daher warte ich zunächst..." nicht etwas weniger holprig? 

Gruß

Oliver 
P.S.: Wie war das noch mit dem Glashaus?  😉

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## bike (15 Februar 2016)

Schreibe ich Artikel? 
Und ich veröffentliche keine Scheißhausparolen?
Außerdem ist die Betonung auf "ich warte " von mir bewusst gesetzt worden.

Also mein Glashaus steht, ist ganz und wartet auf den Frühling auf meine Tomaten. 


bike


----------



## oliver.tonn (15 Februar 2016)

Nun mal sachte und nicht gleich beleidigt sein, wie am Smily zu erkennen war ist der Kommentar mit einem Augenzwinkern gemeint gewesen. Und die Sache mit dem "schlechten" Deutsch könnte vielleicht auch daran liegen, daß die Betreffenden aus den nicht ganz so deutschsprachigen Nachbarländern kommen, soll hier im Forum ab und zu schon mal vorgekommen sein.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (17 Februar 2016)

Der Fahrdienstleiter hat doch das Ersatzsignal gestellt....

http://www.bild.de/news/inland/zugu...nstleiter-das-unglueck-aus-44586900.bild.html


----------



## RobiHerb (29 März 2016)

Wie das möglich war ist mir immer noch ein Rätsel. 

2 Züge auf eingleisige Strecke schicken, alle Weichen so stellen, dass sie sich treffen müssen.

Natürlich triff es den Fahrdienstleiter aber wo bleibt da die Sicherheitstechnik? 

Da sind doch Fehler in der abgenommenen Logik!

Der Mann hat das nicht vorsätzlich gemacht, warum kann der nicht "Notaus" drücken und den Strom wegnehmen, was soll denn der Quatsch mit Funkspruch, wenn er nicht "an alle" geht?


----------



## weißnix_ (30 März 2016)

Der Funkspruch ging ja wohl an alle, außer die beiden betroffenen Züge.
Das ist wie zwei Not-Aus-Kreise an einer Maschine, wo der Bediener im Fehlerfall erst überlegen muß, welcher denn jetzt der richtige ist.


----------



## acid (2 April 2016)

RobiHerb schrieb:


> Natürlich triff es den Fahrdienstleiter aber wo bleibt da die Sicherheitstechnik?



Schuld, in letzter Konsequenz, ist zwar der Fahrdienstleiter, suchen sollte man das Problem aber an anderer Stelle (schlechte Organisation, unnötige Verspätungen anderer Züge, Druck von oben im Sinne von "Der muss noch durch, sonst..." oder sucht euch selber was aus).

Das Problem ist, dass das dort verwendete Sicherungssystem nicht das beste ist, gewisse Funktionen existieren schlicht und einfach nicht, auch aus Kostengründen (Wozu wäre denn der Fahrdienstleiter sonst gut?) Das schalten mehrerer Ersatzsignale, die unweigerlich zu einer Kollision führen würden, wird von besseren und auch neueren Systemen verhindert, bzw. haben diese Systeme eine Möglichkeit, eine vom Bediener getätigte Eingabe zu revidieren im Gefahrenfall, zB.: Ersatzsignale wurden geschaltet, System erkennt danach, dass ein weiterer Zug auf Kollisionskurs ist -> alle Signale halt, beide Züge werden angehalten. 
Vereinfacht dargestellt. Dazu kommen noch stark verbesserte Kommunikationssysteme usw. 

In der Haut des Fahrdienstleiters möchte ich aus mehreren Gründen nicht stecken, aber er alleine trägt die Schuld nicht.


----------

